# What's a good horse sitting price??



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I am in uni and have a few contacts in my area that use me for an occasional horse caretaker when they're away on vacations. It's a nice small income but I mainly just do it for the love of caring for horses!
I just got recommended to another lady and I'd be taking care of 3 horses, 1 dog and staying on the property during vacations. I would also do all the daily barn tasks including feeds, turnout, even some training work. This is a nicer area of my town, but I've known my other clients for so long that I've never worried about charging a specific rate.. what do y'all think is a good price to charge daily for this family? Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

price ?? that depends.. are you actually training or just exercising ? Are they supplying your food and drinks ? How many days ? Are you staying there as a convenience for you, so you do not have to travel back and forth ?


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

stevenson said:


> price ?? that depends.. are you actually training or just exercising ? Are they supplying your food and drinks ? How many days ? Are you staying there as a convenience for you, so you do not have to travel back and forth ?


We haven't worked out all the details on how I will be working them yet so let's just say exercising to make things easy. I'm staying there both for convenience and because that's what they want. And it's for multiple vacations so the days could vary from a few to a few weeks. The money has never been my main concern with these jobs as I have a part time job already, I do it because I enjoy it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Whenever I had horses involved in my housesitting I would generally charge around $45 a day. That was in WA around the Maple Valley/Enumclaw area. Up where I live now I might charge a little more since it's a higher end part of town :wink:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, Tessa, that's a great deal. We pay $50 a day for housesitting 2 dogs, 1 cat, and a small flock of chickens (no horses on the property)- and I thought $50 was a great deal for that. I would expect to pay much more if horses were involved, probably $75-100/day.


----------



## JylHunt (Aug 8, 2013)

I pay my dog sitter $10 a day to come over 2x a day. Obviously this is just for one dog who requires very little maintenance. I feel like I would be willing to pay $35 a day if my horse was also being taken care of. My thought on breakdown is $15 to come out, $10 per large animal. My animals don't require anything other than food/water/a little love though. =)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I pay $50/day for a pet/house sitter that stays on the premises while I'm gone. She'll feed & water 3 dogs, a flock of chickens, the barn cats who show up, and 8 horses. She'll clean stalls 2X/day, feed 2X day, collect eggs, turn the horses out and in and sleep over. I stock the fridge with her favorite stuff to eat and drink, she gets to watch all the premium channels on our big screen HD TV, and the only houseworks she does is to clean up after herself. I leave the house clean and everything done before I go and she just leaves it how she finds it. 

I would expect to pay a lot more than I'm paying down here in more urban areas. We're pretty country and pay isn't as high.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions, they are great!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

egrogan said:


> Wow, Tessa, that's a great deal. We pay $50 a day for housesitting 2 dogs, 1 cat, and a small flock of chickens (no horses on the property)- and I thought $50 was a great deal for that. I would expect to pay much more if horses were involved, probably $75-100/day.


Maybe I should have been asking more :lol: This was always for people who either lived next door or I was staying at their house during the time they were gone and they would usually provide food for my time there, I would have charged more if I had to travel.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess it depends on location.

When we have someone house sitting they get $50 a day for 4 horses, 7 cows, 5 dogs and 3 cats. And if its haying season well give them $70 total to move water twice a day too.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would guess $50 per day if you are staying there and eating their food sounds like a good rate. I have no idea how much my BO pays when she goes away at all, I will say she pays the regular barn girls $10/hour, so I would guess hers is probably a bit higher, she has more horses, and the girl she has house sit also has a hubby who will plow in winter, etc. 

I will say it sounds like a great bargain to me. I pay over $50/day to board my 2 dogs who are under 10# each, and that leaves the house empty......Perhaps next time I will look for someone to stay.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I would guess $50 per day if you are staying there and eating their food sounds like a good rate. I have no idea how much my BO pays when she goes away at all, I will say she pays the regular barn girls $10/hour, so I would guess hers is probably a bit higher, she has more horses, and the girl she has house sit also has a hubby who will plow in winter, etc.
> 
> I will say it sounds like a great bargain to me. I pay over $50/day to board my 2 dogs who are under 10# each, and that leaves the house empty......Perhaps next time I will look for someone to stay.


The ridiculous board rates are what got me started on having a house sitter who doesn't mind staying over with my dogs. I was costing me over $50 for 3 JRT's AND I supplied the food because I feed a special diet, at the kennel.


----------

